# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  Nokia C2-01 Hardware Solution

## mohamed73

*Buzzer Solution*

----------


## mohamed73

*Handsfree Solution*

----------


## mohamed73

* Display and keypad Light solution*

----------


## mohamed73

*Earpiece Solution*

----------


## mohamed73

*Insert Sim Solution*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

* Keypad Solution*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Not Charging Solution*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*CHARGER NOT SUPPORT Solution*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*POWER ON OFF Solution*

----------


## mohamed73

*Speaker Solution*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Camera Solution*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*MMC Solution*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Bluetooth Solution*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## osama9940

بارك الله فيك اخ محمد وجميع اعضاء المنتدى

----------

